# RCS TX-4 transmittet / MT8-3 receiver linking?



## Arnie Alksne (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi folks, any one have access to the set up instructions for this system shown in attached photo?







⁹


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Get the instruction manual by contacting Tony in AU https://www.rcs-rc.com/pages/rcs-australia


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> by contacting Tony in AU


Dan, Tony's new email is [email protected]. He got hacked last year.


Arnie Alksne said:


> any one have access to the set up instructions for this system


I have 2 of those systems, but haven't found the instructions yet. Let me know if Tony finds them.


----------



## Arnie Alksne (Jan 21, 2021)

Pete Thornton said:


> Dan, Tony's new email is [email protected]. He got hacked last year.
> 
> I have 2 of those systems, but haven't found the instructions yet. Let me know if Tony finds them.


Actually I heard Tony has been quite ill battling cancer?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Arnie Alksne said:


> Tony has been quite ill battling cancer?


Yes. He said he was clear of it last Fall, but his business is not yet back to normal so I don't know the current situation. I asked about the instructions but I have not been willing to bug him about it (and I don't need it this week.)


----------



## Arnie Alksne (Jan 21, 2021)

Pete Thornton said:


> Yes. He said he was clear of it last Fall, but his business is not yet back to normal so I don't know the current situation. I asked about the instructions but I have not been willing to bug him about it (and I don't need it this week.)


Yes, my feelings as well, I didn't want to bother Tony at this time.


----------



## Arnie Alksne (Jan 21, 2021)

View attachment 63389



Arnie Alksne said:


> Yes, my feelings as well, I didn't want to bother Tony at this time.
> View attachment 63389


Pictured above is my Dallee Alco diesel, G scale, sound card. Does anyone have a diagram indicating what connector pins are used for what function?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you sure that is a Dallee? Is there a model number on it?

Most dallee have a big square eprom on them

Greg

p.s. Dave Goodson in the Seattle area would answer your first question on the RCS unit, he was a dealer for them.


----------



## Arnie Alksne (Jan 21, 2021)

Arnie Alksne said:


> View attachment 63389
> 
> 
> Pictured below is my (Dallee ?) Alco diesel, G scale, sound card. Does anyone have a diagram indicating what connector pins are used for what function? I need to know what pins to use to add in motor voltage to regulate rpm variations.


----------



## Arnie Alksne (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Arnie Alksne (Jan 21, 2021)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Are you sure that is a Dallee? Is there a model number on it?
> 
> Most dallee have a big square eprom on them
> 
> ...


Hello Greg, yes, I believe it is a Dallee here is a picture of another one like my sound card, and it had Dallee logo on it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I was suspecting you were right, as it does not look like any PH hobbies one. All the pictures I can find are different.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Dave Goodson in the Seattle area would answer your first question on the RCS unit, he was a dealer for them.


Good point. I just emailed him the question.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Arnie Alksne said:


> Hi folks, any one have access to the set up instructions for this system shown in attached photo?
> View attachment 63329
> ⁹


What do you need to know? Interesting thread title, as there is no "linking" on MT-8 and earlier. Just match DIP codes. Tony always "claimed" he pitched all old data when new systems came out. I have the old data.
The components shown in the photo are laying on top of the instructions.
Plugs look wrong. Should have red/black/white/gray on top left (don't quote me on sequence) for power in and motor out. Next 4 are headlight/backup light, should be different colors, but color doesn't affect installation and operation if done right.

If all you want is linking, simply set DIP switches on throttle board (red, lower right in photo) to whatever you want, pop battery cover off back of TX and match for 4, rest off.

Worn out bumps on TX buttons are silicone self stick door and drawer rebound stops.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a copy of one version at hand. Elite (V6.2 uP) that should get you set. I'll scan later today.
The trick seemed to always be the head shunts along the side of the throttle near the DIP switches. Never did the same thing in two versions in a row. Play with them.
TOC


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's the TX manual. Important to access functions.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

MT-8 BS instructions


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

MT-8 V6.2 uP instructions. There were so many variations on MT-8's, single plug lights (4 wires), two plug lights (2X2), 90 degree servo plug for lights, on-board DIP, remote only DIP (soldered and plugged), some with plug for remote DIP AND on-board DIPs.
The function of the head shunts changed depending on which way the wind blew in Melbourne.
Then there was the LPB (low profile board) with 90-degree pins on the end. Have a photo of one here with only one plug for power and motors, RX harness soldered into board, no light or sound trigger plugs.
We'd design installations to what we had, he'd change it, it wouldn't fit. We'd amortize our development cost, and have to go back in and re-design. climax, with throttle and RX under cab roof was a prime example. 
"Oh, it's only 5MM wider...you'll like it!" and it wouldn't fit.
Of course, the really neat one was the 4-wire RX harnesses. Ran the antenna from the RX to the throttle, THROUGH the throttle.....with all the associated noise.
Redesign in house.

TOC


----------



## Arnie Alksne (Jan 21, 2021)

Curmudgeon said:


> What do you need to know? Interesting thread title, as there is no "linking" on MT-8 and earlier. Just match DIP codes. Tony always "claimed" he pitched all old data when new systems came out. I have the old data.
> The components shown in the photo are laying on top of the instructions.
> Plugs look wrong. Should have red/black/white/gray on top left (don't quote me on sequence) for power in and motor out. Next 4 are headlight/backup light, should be different colors, but color doesn't affect installation and operation if done right.
> 
> ...


Curmudgeon, thank you so much. That is exactly what I was looking for. That will help immensely. Arnie


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Okay. We got that. I'm outta here for another couple of years unless Kevin gets crazy. Just call me.


----------

